# Ogólne > Badania >  analiza wyniku rezonansu magnetycznego lewego kolana.

## michal35-93

Wykonano badanie MR lewego stawu kolanowego w płaszczyznach cor.,trans., sag. w obrazach T1, T2
zależnych oraz PD.
Wykonano badanie MR lewego stawu kolanowego w płaszczyznach cor.,trans., sag. w obrazach T1, T2
zależnych oraz PD.
Brak rozpoznania i danych klinicznych.
Cechy zerwania ( niecałkowitego?) ACL, więzadło na całej długości obrzęknięte, o całkowicie zatartej
strukturze wewnętrznej i zarysach.
Złożone pęknięcie tylnego rogu i trzonu MM, obejmujące obie powierzchnie łąkotki.
Rozlane stłuczenie szpiku kostnego nasad k. piszczelowej i udowej.
Wysięk w zachyłkach bocznych i kaletce nadrzepkowej grubości do 11mm.
Torbiel Bakera dł. 50mm i szerokości do 9mm.
Ognisko uszkodzeń chrzęstno-kostnych kłykcia bocznego kości udowej.
PCL, więzadła poboczne, więzadło właściwe rzepki i troczki zachowane.

otrzymałem taki opis z rezonansu . wizyte u lekarza mam za kilka dni a nie moge się doczekać na jaką odpowiedź moge liczyć w gabinecie.
Co oznaczają te sktóty i co w tym kolanie się dzieje w praktyce?
Co z tym kolanem może być robione?
po jakim czasie będę mógł wrócić do grania w piłke?
czy moge pracować czy nic w trakcie pracy nie pogorszy się stan kolana?

----------

